# Mr Hoppes went to the bridge.................



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2019)

Another sad day and another loss of a sweet little man. He was a rescue that came to us from N Calif via Operation Roger and 3 caring people to drive him from there to here. He was the cutest little single mane Lionhead we had ever seen. He'd been surrendered and adopted out 3 times and brought back because he was a "BITER", not just a nipper. We took him or he was scheduled for euthanasia. Took a little while to gain his trust, but he hasn't been a biter in more than five years and was very cute and loved hanging out in his card board castle, loved veggies and Timothy cubes. We don't know how old he was for sure but think he was between 6 and 7. Rest in peace my gorgeous little man and binky free at the bridge. This will be the 1st time in 19 years that we only have 1 bunny. I really feel like boiled crap!


----------



## A & B (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sending hugs


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks, this never gets easier.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 26, 2019)

Nala wants me to take a little bit of offense at the "cutest little single-maned lionhead" part, lol... but seeing as she is and always will be the one true "heart bunny" for both myself and my husband, I completely understand where you're coming from! She, too, is between 6 and 7 (seven around the first of June) and the thought of losing her is - literally - the second most heartbreaking thing I can even think of (the first being if I lost my husband)! Those little lionhead faces can really worm their way into your heart.

It's funny... seven years ago, I hadn't even owned a rabbit since the one I had immediately before and after my father's death (when I was nine) who, tragically, was killed by the neighbor's dog after wriggling through a hole in the backyard fence... and now, I can't even imagine a world in which I only owned one rabbit. They come and they go, but the paw prints they leave on your heart last forever!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2019)

He will always be the cutest we ever had as he was our "only" Lion. We aren't going to get anymore as my "health" clock is winding down rapidly and at most, I have about 3 or 4 more years before I won't be able to care for a bunny. Over the last 2 decades we have rescued quite a few, which is also why I have so many Bridge entries as they are with us for way too short a time but do so enrich our lives.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi buddy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2019)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 20, 2019)

My health clock is winding down too. It’s not easy, is it Nancy?


----------



## My Bunny Drake (May 21, 2019)

I agree with Imbrium. Though I’ve never lost a rabbit, (I’ve only had my bun for a month maybe a little more) I can’t imagine a life without a bunny. They always leave a mark on your heart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2020)

Doesn't seem possible that you've been gone a year already. Rest in peace my little man and binky free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2021)

2 years already my little man--miss you a lot sweet boy. Always thought you were just too cute, especially since you were our only Lion. Tempus Fugit!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 24, 2022)

Miss you a lot my little man, 3 years already. Thought you would be with us a lot longer and miss sharing your joyful binkies too! So sweet and gone way too soon--til next year, buddy.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 25, 2022)

@Nancy McClelland , I wish there was a Care symbol emoticon. 

ALL of our bridge buns remain forever in my heart. The buns that got adopted, too, via our rescue efforts. To shower them with love and kindness is the best.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 25, 2022)

Our lionhead was dumped on a baseball field, and succcessfully captured. She would not have survived long out there.

I am softly smiling at your description of mr. biter. 

Miss (spayed) Sassy Pants is a challenging kiddo, at just about a year. I hope she will mellow as she gets older. We will love her, care for her, either way. Our airplane-wings biter is still very much into her terrible-two phase; chewing, digging, lunging if you put your hands in the wrong place.

Surrendered and adopted out 3x. This is sad. Mr. Hoppes was lucky to be with you!


----------

